# Leathershot - a folding sling concept



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

This combines two loves of mine, multi-tools and slingshots.

I made this from a gutted LM Blast I had laying around, so fed some 3/16" tubing into the pivot holes and used some 7/32 tubing as a spacer. Peened them into place.

I then made up a 1842 pseudo taper band set and pulled it through with some string, match sticked with some bits of 1745.

It shoots TTF and almost like a PFS but I haven't had to flip it.

This is a tester, I plan to make another couple with either a Wave or a Surge because they are more comfortable to hold.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Super cool idea! Would make a perfectly concealed slingshot!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Great idea.


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

This is my solution


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Some more fun.

Took a really beat up KF4 with plier head issues and drilled out the head rivet to reveal some perfect mounting loops for some tubing. I may have to grind down the tip of the head on the pliers when I reassemble this to make it close all the way.































Since these loops are made from a matching plierhead, they nest!










When open, they can be used as a slingshot for ammo. Right now I have some 1842 pseudo tapers mocked up.










When closed and the tubes switched out for some heavier stuff like some pseudo tapered 5080, the valley is perfect for an arrow!


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Very cool! I like how you can easily turn the 2nd one into a slingbow.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

kooniu said:


> This is my solution


Smart attach


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Some more fun. Took a really beat up KF4 with plier head issues and drilled out the head rivet to reveal some perfect mounting loops for some tubing. I may have to grind down the tip of the head on the pliers when I reassemble this to make it close all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ni ce portable one


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Creative genius at work!
I've got 2 old Leatherman multi-tools laying around, time to repurpose them.

Thnx, Mike


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/01/04/na7ada8e.jpg
Love this one! If that model multi tool has a decent wood saw on it , I'm gonna 'need' to have one asap . 10/10.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Very Creative.


----------

